# Savannah river shootout?



## cutnloose (Jul 17, 2009)

Can anyone give me some information about this shoot on the 25th. This is my teams first tourny and need to know what we have to do to enter, and we also need directions.


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2009)

It's at Riverside Boat Ramp, which is next to Riverside park off of Hardy McManus Rd. in Evans, GA. The shoot is from 8-3. It's a numbers shoot, $10 per shooter (2 or 3 man teams) and $10 per boat optional big fish pot.


----------



## cutnloose (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok Thanks alot, do you have to be a member to shoot or is it for anyone


----------



## mike bell (Jul 17, 2009)

Where is Riverside Park off of Hereford Farm Rd?  Is there another Hereford on the other side of Washington Rd?

I cant find it on Google, but theres a boat ramp by some ball fields off of Hard McManus just about Furys Ferry...  Is that it?


----------



## StikR (Jul 17, 2009)

that's it


----------



## cutnloose (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help, one more question do you just show up and shoot or do you have to be a member?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 18, 2009)

just show up and shoot..... no membership of gba is required.... u need another partner?


----------



## cutnloose (Jul 18, 2009)

well z71 we got a two man team. if you are interested we might can make somethinlg work. three bows are always better than two.get back to me and let me know.


----------



## cutnloose (Jul 18, 2009)

Have you ever shot the Savannah River before


----------



## StikR (Jul 19, 2009)

was once a great place but there are a ton of bowfishing boats showing up around there and it's getting alot of pressure, i.e. getting shot out


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2009)

yea im game! just call me and let me know.... i know of a couple of spots on that river that dont get shot a whole heck of alot..... if i was a bettin man , most of the boats will run straight to the flats down by stevens creek.... i know some good gar and catfish holes... just call me 706 825 7546


----------



## StikR (Aug 7, 2009)

you guys shot 800 fish that night and no pics here?  Come on, post them!


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 8, 2009)

What?? I'm pretty sure there were not 800 fish shot that night.The winners had 90 I think and 2nd was around 70 and there weren't but 13 teams??


----------



## StikR (Aug 11, 2009)

That's what I heard but was prob an exaggeration.  90+ is good for down there these days


----------



## Michael (Aug 11, 2009)

I know Muzzy Momma took some better pic, but here's the one pic I took with my cell phone.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not bad mouthing any of you guys, but I wish yall would pass along the importance of not shooting the gamefish, I know theres bowfishermen in that section wearing out the bass and bream population and its not right!  Please try and set some folks straight for us that use rod and reel!!  I personally like to go bow fishing, but for catfish and suckers and such, release happy kids thumping every bass and bream they see is adding up quick....!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2009)

dont blame all of us.... we try to stress that to people but ya know not everyone listens..... we have all slipped up and shot one or so but i dont know anyof us that do it repediately


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 12, 2009)

I have to agree with Thompson. We stress not shooting gamefish and not leaving fish at boat ramps. The reasone there is less fish in that section of the river is due to the poor oxygen. The dnr is in the process of putting in a pipe above the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- to put more oxygen in the lake which will put more in the river.


----------



## Michael (Aug 12, 2009)

This is another post I was willing to let slide. But...  

I too do not think anyone is "targeting" game fish. It's too much fun being able to shoot the 95% of the fish that we see that are legal to shoot. I'm always amazed at the fact that in a night of bowfishing, only 5% of the fish we see are game fish, yet those are enough to attract the mass majority of fishermen. 

bigkga69, it might interest you to know that during this particular shoot, I saw many more bass than usual, a few of which were what you would classify as trophy bass in the 5-10 lb range. They were all on the west side of the island just down stream from Charlie Norwoods old house. Next time you are on the river, give that area a try.

It's a shame people always ASSUME the worst. In reallity, bowfishing actually benifits game fish by removing rough fish. And, serious bowfishermen do all we can to police our sport. After all, as sportsmen, we are all on the same team.

Enough said.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2009)

whatever... I know what I've seen and heard.......


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like YOU need to contact the DNR because they are breaking the law shooting game fish...enough said.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2009)

yep....enough said.....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 14, 2009)

you know me personally and know that i dont do it..... but i think i might have a few ideas who it might be.......i can promise to you it wasnt someone that was at the river shoot!


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 14, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> you know me personally and know that i dont do it..... but i think i might have a few ideas who it might be.......i can promise to you it wasnt someone that was at the river shoot!



your the only person thats replied that actually see's my point and where I'm coming from.....


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 14, 2009)

We all know where your coming from. Most of us fish with poles aswell. I have many friends that all ways ask me where I seen the fish and how deep. So if you ever need to know where the fish are just ask one of us.


----------

